# Question about different models



## rowdyrabbit (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm trying to decide between a Poly PD and a standard blued 3" barrel model. It will mainly be used for snakes and a nightstand gun. I've got another gun for CC, so that's not a great concern. 
I have a few questions about the differences in these two models. How much difference is there in shot pattern? Seems the shorter barrel would spread faster, but it's a small difference in length. How much difference in recoil? Again, the lighter gun seems as though it would be a little more jumpy, but I've read the poly frame soaks up some of the recoil.

Which model would you choose and why? I'm interested in hearing from those who have handled both, but even if you have only handled one let me know what you think of it. 

Thanks


----------

